# SkyCaddie SX500 - First impressions



## User 105 (Oct 27, 2018)

So was lucky enough to get my SX500 a few days early and thought I'd share my initial thoughts in case anyone else is thinking about purchasing.

Firstly bit of history. i'm a huge fan of the Skygolf products. I've had a SC2.5, SGX, SGXw and the Touch. So I have some benchmarks to compare it to.

I've loved the Touch, but it wasn't perfect. The touch screen could be a bit fiddly and unresponsive, using the cursor function to pick a point on the course and get distances could be a bit fiddly at times and entering scores could be a bit of a pain. Nevertheless it's been a cracking device.

The SX500 looks like it addresses most, if not all these issues. It's a much larger device (see picture below) it's basically a ruggedized smartphone without the phone bit. 

Comes in a nice box with a charge and a USB Cable. More about that in a sec.

Setup was  the same as other SkyCaddies. Register on the website, then sync the device with Caddysync software which you can install on the PC. However you can also do it from the device over WIFI. But didn't try that.

The device feels a very solid bit of kit. As mentioned it's built like one of those ruggedized phones so looks like it can take a bit of punishment. Wight is about the same as my Samsung S8. So it is a fare bit bigger than the touch.

The user experience is much improved. The device responds like a smartphone. The screen is bright and clear. Functions are easily accessed and the touch response is instantaneous. Scrolling the cursor round the hole to get yardages is now a breeze.

The likely reason for all this is it looks like the device is basically an Android handset, you even have the android control keys at the bottom of the screen to help navigation. When you switch it off the prompt to confirm shutdown is the same as I get on my Samsung S8.

The other main new function is it has a camera on it so you can take pictures of your round. Why you'd want to do that is beyond me, but hey it's there if you want it.

So, back to the USB cable, it's a MicroUSB but not quite standard. The connector is longer than a normal connector which won't reach far enough into the device due to the protective case. so if you loose you're cable then you're stuffed !! Looks to me like they developed the device, then put the protective case on and then realised a normal MicroUSB won't work. i might try a few other cables, but from what I can tell their unlikely to work.

Only other slight concern is the size of the device. I liked the touch as it was small and fitted in the pocket without it being too noticeable. Not sure it's going to be the case for the SX500.

I'll take it out on the course this weekend and use it in anger and let you guys know how it performs. But on the surface this looks like everything I could have wanted in the next version.

Here's a pic of it next to my Samsung S8 and Touch for comparison.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 27, 2018)

It's a big bugger isn't it.....
Strange how devices go from being large to small and then progressively larger again...


----------



## User 105 (Oct 27, 2018)

Yeah, it's a bit thicker than my S8 as well. Might be the only downside really. Probably no worse than walking round with an phone in you're pocket though.

Unless you walk round with a phone in your pocket AS WELL


----------



## User 105 (Oct 31, 2018)

So played a couple of rounds with it now.

Very impressive bit of kit. Screen is very responsive. The user interface is intuitive and well laid out, much easier to use than the touch. It changes between screens really quickly without any delay.

The size of the screen is about right. Large and clear, easy to scroll around the hole to get yardages and you can zoom in quickly.

Only very slight negative is it's a bit on the chunky size, but I didn't really notice it when it's in my pocket. Just like having a smartphone in your pocket really.

Apart from that the thing is darn near perfect in my mind.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 1, 2018)

Westy said:



			So played a couple of rounds with it now.

Very impressive bit of kit. Screen is very responsive. The user interface is intuitive and well laid out, much easier to use than the touch. It changes between screens really quickly without any delay.

The size of the screen is about right. Large and clear, easy to scroll around the hole to get yardages and you can zoom in quickly.

Only very slight negative is it's a bit on the chunky size, but I didn't really notice it when it's in my pocket. Just like having a smartphone in your pocket really.

Apart from that the thing is darn near perfect in my mind.
		
Click to expand...

You can get a waterproof/sandproof bag, complete with carabiner on ebay for anywhere between Â£2.99 - Â£7.99.
Fits the SX500 perfectly and all buttons and screen accesible to touch.
Ideal for clipping to bag or trolley.
I got one that was advertised for iphone 7/7s and it fits perfectly.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 5, 2019)

Is anybody that has the sx500 using a trolley mount and if so which one


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 5, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Is anybody that has the sx500 using a trolley mount and if so which one
		
Click to expand...

Mine fits in the Motocaddy Mount attachment, 2018 model.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 5, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Mine fits in the Motocaddy Mount attachment, 2018 model.
		
Click to expand...

I have the Motocaddy device cradle thatâ€™s about 6 years old but side panels get in the way of side buttons. On Motocaddy website the device cradle seems no different


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 5, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I have the Motocaddy device cradle thatâ€™s about 6 years old but side panels get in the way of side buttons. On Motocaddy website the device cradle seems no different
		
Click to expand...

As you can see the only button it covers is the power button and sits in the gap, but definitely strong enough to hold.
Donâ€™t know if the previous cradles were the same.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 5, 2019)

The power button sits in the hole in the wings.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 5, 2019)

Cheers Paul


----------

